# Foot Hitting Crank Arm?



## KiteCrasher (Aug 25, 2008)

I’m using clipless pedals (CB eggbeaters and sidi shoes). I noticed that when I don’t concentrate my right foot occasionally rotates in and hits the crank arm as I spin. Also, my right knee sometimes feels stressed as well. 

Might this be a sign that I need shims under my cleat to change it’s angle and thus my shoe/foot/knee alignment?

Thanks


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Sounds to me your cleat just needs to be adjusted properly.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

I second the cleat adjustment and add a need for either shims or orthotics. I have very flat feet and have tried both orthotics and mimicking proper foot alignment, both of which give better clearance between the ankle and the crank arm, and reduces the chances of knee pain. I've experienced bad knee pain on the outside of my right knee, same place where it hurts after running, and that pain is relieved by adjusting the angle of the foot, just like with motion control shoes or orthotics.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my take on it is that if it happens when you "aren't paying attention" then that is the way your foot falls on the down stroke. Check your shoes and see if the wear indicates that that may be the case. I would think that if the natural position of the foot were compromised, it would hurt the knee...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You need to loosen up your cleat and move the cleat closer to the insole of your shoe.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the identical problem. One of my feet naturally points out more than the other one. I tried adjusting the cleat, but that didn't work well. My knee immediately felt stressed, and although my cleats don't have much float, there's just enough for my shoe to rotate and hit the crank. My cleats are moved to the inside of the sole of my shoes as far as possible.This happens on all my bikes. I'm thinking about using a washer on the pedal axle to shim the pedals out a bit. Any opinions on that?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have the identical problem. One of my feet naturally points out more than the other one. I tried adjusting the cleat, but that didn't work well. My knee immediately felt stressed, and although my cleats don't have much float, there's just enough for my shoe to rotate and hit the crank. My cleats are moved to the inside of the sole of my shoes as far as possible.This happens on all my bikes. I'm thinking about using a washer on the pedal axle to shim the pedals out a bit. Any opinions on that?


they do have pedal shaft extenders

http://www.bikescor.com/product/knee.htm


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Touch, but it says you can't use them on pedals needing allen keys for installation. That's how my Keos go on/off.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you could always get new pedals.............if it means saving your knees or feet......


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Closer to the insole*



frdfandc said:


> You need to loosen up your cleat and move the cleat closer to the insole of your shoe.


Can we assume you mean closer to the inSIDE (inner side) of the shoe? The insole is what lines the bottom of the shoe, and there's really no way to get the cleat closer to the insole.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I've known of two guys that raced BMX on the national level that had the same issue. Both were diagnosed with anatomical issues that they had to basically live with. There wasn't much they could do with equipment to remedy the situation. They do both wear what I think are called "ankle biters" a slip on pad that covers the inside of the ankle bone. Doesn't correct the problem, but eliminates the pain from an occasional hard wack on the crank. BMX is different in that it doesn't last for hours, so they can live with it. I would suggest a good medical evaluation with an orthopedic physician and see if it's technique, or possibly just being built different. The body is an imperfect thing, amazing as it is. I'd want to be sure your not forcing unnessary strain on your knee. I wish you the best.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*There is at least one other possibility...*

...that nobody else has mentioned so far, and that's that maybe your basic setup is off. When I'm out riding around, I see people whose setup is so far off it isn't even funny, literally. One of the big problems is a seat that's either wayyyy too high, or, more likely, wayyy too low. A way too low seat, for example, is going to make it very difficult for you to keep your knee and lower leg in line with your foot, especially at the bottom of the pedal stroke. So maybe your knee has to track inward, and your shoe rubs against the crank. I'd check out your basic alignment on the bike before doing anything else...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

My right foot does the same thing. I ride speedplay X pedals and just let it rub. Anything with recentering float (like the ones you ride and some others) will make my right knee/ankle hurt. It's just how my leg is built, so I just go with it... hasn't caused any problems so far other than rubbing a little paint off the crank


----------



## hamonrye (Apr 6, 2006)

They also have spacers that you can use, they look like washers. I used 2 on each side and cured the problem.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Check to see if the tread on your shoe is rubbing against the pedal bushing. I have 2 pairs of MTB shoes, one rubs on my CB Quattro, not the Candys, and the other does not rub at all. So I took a knife, hacksaw, and a grinding wheel, and carved out just a little spot.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

When I got my wide sized shoes I had trouble with rubbing but solved the issue by adding a washer to the pedal. It's just one of those generic aluminum washers you pick up at a hardware store. Had to dremel the hole out a tiny bit since they didn't have a metric sized that fit perfectly. Looks slick and weighs next to nothing, plus cost a whopping 35 cents or so.


----------

